# algae eater???



## discusdan (Feb 27, 2006)

are all plecos with the bristles on their nose good algae eaters
not sure if mine is a good algae eater
hes a bristlenose with a kind of green color


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

Even though bristle nose plecos are omnivorous, their main food is algae and they are said to be amongst the best algae eating catfish.
Here is some more info on them:

http://fishinthe.net/html/fishguide/fishguide_fish.php?FC=26&nl=4&nt=4


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

That is true but they should get some meat and bog wood in their diet as well. What ever you feed your fish your bristle nose will pick at too. So if feed shrimp pellets they will eat it. My bristle is always eating the wood and i never see him eat anything else but i know he does eat other things. They are highly dependant on bog wood.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

They are great algae eaters. They are also very interesting fish. What size tank are you wanting to put one in? I think a 29g or larger is better. BN's are high waste producers, like most plecos.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

my tanks has had no algae since i put him in it... he sucks on his driftwood all day and comes out at night to feast on algae wafers, zuccini(sp) lettuce, carrots and whatever else i put in there for him to eat


----------

